# Ft. Stewart or Ocmulgee WMA?



## Lick Skillet (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok i am planning mine and my buddies annual "ham slam" get away for dec 6-9.We usually go to Riverbend WMA with good success, but we wanna try somewhere different this year. We are thinking of Ocmulgee WMA or possibly FT. Stewart. I am open to any other suggestions. I have heard Ft. Stewart was great but I wouldnt know where to start any advice would be appreciated. Also is there any camping on stewart?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 2, 2011)

You now have to qualify with your bow to bowhunt FS.  Look into that if you decide to go there.  They do have camping though.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Nov 25, 2011)

They have camping at Holbrook Pond Recreation Area.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 25, 2011)

flyn'the sky said:


> Ok i am planning mine and my buddies annual "ham slam" get away for dec 6-9.We usually go to Riverbend WMA with good success, but we wanna try somewhere different this year. We are thinking of Ocmulgee WMA or possibly FT. Stewart. I am open to any other suggestions. I have heard Ft. Stewart was great but I wouldnt know where to start any advice would be appreciated. Also is there any camping on stewart?



Biggest difference is that Ft Stewart is NOT a WMA........totally different operation, most differences would be Better than a WMA, if you could go there all year! For me it is not worth the investment.  As far as being easiest, you already have your WMA stamp, use it!  Just go to Oaky or Ocmulgee, stay in bounds and get some swine Camp on a field somewhere.

If I lived within an hour of Ft Stewart...........I'd have a Permit to hunt it for sure


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 26, 2011)

Im at ocmulgee with no luck.  Saw lots of fresh rooting but no hogs .


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Im at ocmulgee with no luck.  Saw lots of fresh rooting but no hogs .



Was it crowded down there?


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 27, 2011)

Was lots of campers but not to crowded in the woods.  Well I was in there pretty deep so that's propably why


----------



## cb1967 (Nov 27, 2011)

stewart is saturated with hogs but they go extremely deep and hard to find when those deer rifles start popping regularly.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Im at ocmulgee with no luck.  Saw lots of fresh rooting but no hogs .



Find some pine thickets, walk the edges til you see a good game(Hog)trail...........then go IN them very slowly, wind IN your face!
Stalk about 10 yards or less and Stop, listen and LOOK at everything! 
If they are bedded down as they should be, they may lay there til you get right up on them, then take-flight and be gone!

Too bad there isn't any snow on the ground............you would probably freak at the number of tracks you cant see without it!


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I was lots of signs everywhere near the creek but  didn't see a thing.  I stacked for 3 hours in the thickets and all.  Saw a wallow in the mid of it and followed it from there since it look very fresh


----------



## Lick Skillet (Nov 28, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Biggest difference is that Ft Stewart is NOT a WMA........totally different operation, most differences would be Better than a WMA, if you could go there all year! For me it is not worth the investment. As far as being easiest, you already have your WMA stamp, use it! Just go to Oaky or Ocmulgee, stay in bounds and get some swine Camp on a field somewhere.
> 
> If I lived within an hour of Ft Stewart...........I'd have a Permit to hunt it for sure


 
Yeah we have decided on Ocmulgee WMA since like you said I have already paid for it LOL!


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 28, 2011)

Hunted Ft. Stewart saturday for the first time.  Got the annual pass and went ahead and got bow certified while there.  Didn't know where to go cuz the place is huge.  Picked a spot and found hog wallows right away.  Pig sign all over but did not see any.  Like the idea of being able to hunt it year round.  My 8 yr old liked seeing the yellow road signs that said "Tank Xing" over the roads all over the place.  Plenty of places to hunt without running into people.


----------



## pigkiller (Nov 28, 2011)

Ultimate Predator said:


> Hunted Ft. Stewart saturday for the first time.  Got the annual pass and went ahead and got bow certified while there.  Didn't know where to go cuz the place is huge.  Picked a spot and found hog wallows right away.  Pig sign all over but did not see any.  Like the idea of being able to hunt it year round.  My 8 yr old liked seeing the yellow road signs that said "Tank Xing" over the roads all over the place.  Plenty of places to hunt without running into people.



Ft Stewart is one big hog wallow! The hog sign there is ridiculous. I haven't hunted there in two years but we used to stalk them in the swamps along the creeks. What a blast!


----------



## derekarmy01 (Dec 9, 2011)

i am going to fort stewart tomorrow and if they are in the same spot as last week should at least get 5 or more with my buddys, i shot 8 of them last friday hoping for another day like that.


----------

